# Econowave build



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Figured I'd post these here as well- if you're ever looking for some insanely good waveguide speakers for theater (or every day listening) - the econowave is fairly amazing at very good prices.

Plus, since they're already finished--who doesn't like to see a completed project thread all at once 

















































































































































This is there current home in the new theater build...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Have you taken a listen?


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

Yep- they're solid performers, I built them over a year ago--and they've been enjoyed. They effortlessly reproduce midbass and the front stage is seamless with the waveguides. 

I had initially built 'stentorians' - and they were fantastic (amazingly cheap to build) - but they were taller/deeper than I wanted for behind the screen speakers. I sold them to a friend who is very happy with them (cost of parts/wood).


http://notbusy.com/centerbuild.php - this will link the gallery for the stentorian


----------



## chad1376 (Dec 27, 2012)

What's the efficency of these? I'm due to build some new HT/stereo speakers and I'm sort of on the hunt for a relativally inexpensive/efficient speaker project since I'm rockin' a tube amp.

I did a quick search, and see many variations and iterations of the design. I guess I need to do a little more "Googling" and check these out some more.


----------



## bardo (Oct 12, 2011)

This is what i used: Flex Your PCD Mettle:

I built the econowave deluxes


----------

